# ? SIBO symptoms



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi allcould my symptoms be SIBO? i get diarrhoa and nausea 2-5 hours after eating...it happens several times a month and i feel terrible when it does..i get progressivelly looser bowel movements and then the nausea starts for about 3 hours then it all calms down...i can identify no food triggers....colonoscopy was normal and i dont have caeliacs or lactoce intolerance.......currently waiting for a breath test for SIBO.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> The symptoms of SIBO include:excess gas,abdominal bloating and distension,diarrhea, andabdominal pain.A small number of patients with SIBO have chronic constipation rather than diarrhea.


http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rowth/page2.htmBut I think it would be every day, not somehow it goes away for days at at time just to bother you for a few hours. It isn't like the bacteria come and go in wave once a week or so.It is wrong to believe ALL IBS must be food triggered. For most people there are no specific food triggers, but they may find high fat meals or high volume meals after skipping a meal or two bother them more than small frequent less fatty meals.What you describe doesn't rule out a functional bowel problem. They can sometimes be a couple of times a month. However they can also be every day.I get how bad your episodes are but I'd have given my right foot to have days on end of normalcy. When the IBS was bad I never ever got a break.


----------

